# Chocolate covered centipedes



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, my boss challenged me to make the creepiest dessert/snack for a Halloween work party...

The spiders and ants didn't turn out so I got to thinking of something I was good at putting together with pretzels, gummy life savers and melted chocolate. I remembered all those bicycle, go kart and farm implement chains I put together and thought back to the time a 10 inch centipede crawled up my shower drain. It wasn't that colorful but it was nearly that long.










It work so I used the rest of the bag of life savers










The melted chocolate was a trick with the first batch getting overcooked in the microwave. Good thing I got a back up.










Slapped them suckers onto a frozen plate to cool the chocolate before the lifesavers melted. Worked perfectly and formed a shell










My big cutting board. By using the edges of the plates I have two of them actually rearing up like they are crawling out of a bowl.

I think they turned out pretty gross looking :dance:


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Pretty cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I went past your thread several times before opening it up.Now I'm glad I did.Loves me some chocolate and pretzels.Good job.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I heard they were good. I left before the party and didn't even get to try them.


----------

